# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  CKD (Cyclical Keto Diet) Manual by Devil

## Polyneikos

*Επιμέλεια Άρθρου: Devil*





*H γνωστή σε όλους μας CKD, μια διατροφή που αποτελείται από δυο φάσεις:*

Στην πρώτη φάση έχουμε 5-6 μέρες με σχεδόν ανύπαρκτους υδατάνθρακες και ένα recarb 24-48 ωρών.
Το άρθρο μιλάει κυρίως για το πως στήνουμε μια CKD, τις ποσότητες πρωτεϊνών, λιπαρών και τις ποσότητες υδατανθράκων στο recarb. Επίσης προτείνει προπόνηση με βάρη, αερόβια και μερικά συμπληρώματα.

Tο άρθρο είναι ''κλεμμένο'', και το πήραμε για να το ''πασάρουμε'' σαν δικό μας ''για να υποτιμήσουμε την νοημοσύνη σας''. Το άτομο που το έγραψε είναι άγνωστο καθώς είναι user από κάποιο/α φόρουμ, Μρ.Χ λέγετε. Το original άρθρο θα το βρείτε με ένα απλό search σε τουλάχιστον 1000 άλλα φόρουμ σε άλλη γλώσσα όμως. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει.




*Φτιάχνωντας μια CKD... 6 ημέρες κέτωση(ketosis)- 1 μέρα υδατανθράκωση (carb-up)*

*Καταρχήν θα πρέπει να βρούμε το BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate = βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός)*

Ένας απλός τρόπος είναι να πάρουμε το σωματικό μας βάρος και να το πολλαπλασιάσουμε με το 26-27.
Για ένα άτομο που ζυγίζει 100 κιλά είναι 100kg x 26 = 2600kcal
[εδώ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί οποιαδήποτε μέθοδος για να υπολογιστεί το BMR]

*Ημέρες κέτωσης:*


1) 85% λιπαρά /15% πρωτεΐνη - BMR-5% 

2) 75% λιπαρά /25% πρωτεΐνη - BMR-10% 

3) 65% λιπαρά /35% πρωτεΐνη - BMR-15% 

4) 70% λιπαρά /30% πρωτεΐνη - BMR 

5) 70% λιπαρά /30% πρωτεΐνη - BMR-10% 

6) 65% λιπαρά /35% πρωτεΐνη - BMR-15% 


*Ημέρες υδατανθράκωσης (carb-up):*

7) (CARB-UP) BMR+30%



*Παράδειγμα πάνω σε ένα άτομο 100kg.*


100kg x 26 = 2600kcal (BMR)

_Ημέρες κέτωσης:_

*Ημέρα 1:* 
85% λιπαρά /15% πρωτεΐνη - BMR-5% 
2600kcal x 0,05 (BMR) = 130kcal
2600kcal - 130kcal = 2470kcal


Λιπαρά:
2470kcal x 0,85 = 2099,5kcal από λιπαρά
2099,5kcal / 9 = 233,3gr λιπαρά


Πρωτεΐνη:
2470kcal x 0,15 = 370,5kcal
370,5kcal / 4 = 92,6gr πρωτεΐνης



H κλασσική ερώτηση είναι γιατί είναι η πρωτεΐνη τόσο χαμηλά. Απλά γιατί η πρωτεΐνη μπορεί να σε βγάλει πολύ εύκολα από την κέτωση. Η πρωτεΐνη μπορεί να γίνει γλυκογόνο κατά 60% περίπου, άρα στη δεδομένη περίπτωση δεν είναι και η καλύτερη ιδέα να κρατάμε την πρωτεΐνη υπερβολικά ψηλά.
Έτσι και αλλιώς ένα άτομο μπορεί να διατηρήσει την μυϊκή μάζα του (όχι να την αυξήσει) με ένα 15% πρωτεΐνη.


*Ημέρα 2:*
 75% λιπαρά /25% πρωτεΐνη - BMR-10% 

2600kcal x 0,1 (BMR) = 260kcal
2600kcal - 260kcal = 2340kcal


Λιπαρά:
2340kcal x 0,75 = 1755kcal από λιπαρά
1755kcal / 9 = 195gr λιπαρά

Πρωτεΐνη:
2340kcal x 0,25 = 585kcal
585kcal / 4 = 146,3gr πρωτεΐνης



*Ημέρα 3:*
 65% λιπαρά /35% πρωτεΐνη - BMR-15% 

2600kcal x 0,15 (BMR) = 390kcal
2600kcal - 390kcal = 2210kcal


Λιπαρά:
2210kcal x 0,65 = 1436,5kcal από λιπαρά
1436,5kcal / 9 = 159,6gr λιπαρά


Πρωτεΐνη:
2210kcal x 0,35 = 773,5kcal
773,5kcal / 4 = 193,4gr πρωτεΐνης



*Ημέρα 4:* 

70% λιπαρά /30% πρωτεΐνη – BMR

2600kcal (BMR) 


Λιπαρά:
2600kcal x 0,7 = 1820kcal από λιπαρά
18205kcal / 9 = 202,2gr λιπαρά


Πρωτεΐνη:
2600kcal x 0,3 = 780kcal
780kcal / 4 = 195gr πρωτεΐνης




*Ημέρα 5:* 
70% λιπαρά /30% πρωτεΐνη - BMR-10% 

2600kcal x 0,1 (BMR) = 260kcal
2600kcal - 260kcal = 2340kcal


Λιπαρά:
2340kcal x 0,7 = 1638kcal από λιπαρά
1638kcal / 9 = 182gr λιπαρά


Πρωτεΐνη:
2340kcal x 0,3 = 702kcal
702kcal / 4 = 175,5gr πρωτεΐνης



*Ημέρα 6:*
 65% λιπαρά /35% πρωτεΐνη - BMR-15% 

2600kcal x 0,15 (BMR) = 390kcal
2600kcal - 390kcal = 2210kcal


Λιπαρά:
2210kcal x 0,65 = 1436,5kcal από λιπαρά
1436,5kcal / 9 = 159,6gr λιπαρά


Πρωτεΐνη:
2210kcal x 0,35 = 773,5kcal
773,5kcal / 4 = 193,4gr πρωτεΐνης





_Για αυτούς που δεν τους αρέσουν τα πολλά μαθηματικά. Πάμε για ένα πιο εύκολο τρόπο._

1) Ρυθμίζουμε τις θερμίδες περίπου στο 26-27 ανά κιλό βάρους. (εκτός και αν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε κάποιον άλλον τρόπο).
2) Ρυθμίζουμε τις πρωτεΐνες κοντά στα 2γρ ανά κιλό βάρους.
3) Υπολογίζετε τις θερμίδες των πρωτεϊνών. Μετά παίρνετε αυτές τις θερμίδες και τις διαιρείτε με το 9 για να πάρετε τα γραμμάρια των λιπαρών.

Το πιο συνηθισμένο και πιο βολικό είναι να για κάθε 1γρ πρωτεΐνης να υπάρχει 1γρ λιπαρών.



*Carb-up:*

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι για να κάνει κάποιος το carb-up. 
Ένας κλασσικός και σχετικά εύκολος είναι ο παρακάτω.

*Ημέρα 7: Carb-Up - BMR+30%*


Παράδειγμα για ένα άτομο 100kg.


2600kcal x 0,30 (BMR) = 780kcal

2600kcal + 3380kcal = kcal


Υδατάνθρακες:
3380kcal x 0,7 = 2366kcal

2366kcal / 4 = 591,5gr


Πρωτεΐνες:
3380kcal x 0,2 = 676kcal

676kcal / 4 = 169gr


Λιπαρά:
3380kcal x 0,1 = 338kcal

338kcal / 9 = 37,5gr



*Παράδειγμα για Carb-Up πάνω σε ένα άτομο 100 κιλών*.

*6 γεύματα*


1-2) Τα πρώτα δυο γεύματα συνήθως έρχονται μετά το workout. Άρα θέλουμε υδατάνθρακα σχετικά γρήγορης απορρόφησης όποτε μιλάμε για wms/vitargo η' για dextrose/maltodextrin κτλ κτλ.

3-4) Τα επόμενα 2 γεύματα θα είναι με στερεούς υδατάνθρακες. Εδώ θα πρότεινα καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιηθούν υδατάνθρακες του στυλ cheat meal χωρίς πολλά λιπαρά. Για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσαν να μπουν διάφορα δημητριακά, παγωτό με χαμηλά λιπαρά κτλ κτλ.

5-6) Τα τελευταία 2 γεύματα με υδατάνθρακα θα έχουν και αυτά στερεούς υδατάνθρακες. Η μόνη διαφορά θα είναι ότι εδω θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ο κλασσικός υδατάνθρακας για τους περισσότερους εδω όπως βρώμη, καστανό ρύζι κτλ κτλ.

Σε σχέση με τις ποσότητες υδατάνθρακα ο καθένας θα παίξει με τον εαυτό του. Η πρόταση μου είναι να μπουν οι περισσότεροι στα 3 πρώτα γεύματα και τα επόμενα να έχουν μικρότερη ποσότητα υδατανθράκων.

*Για αυτούς που δεν συμπαθούν τα μαθηματικά. Ένας άλλος τρόπος για να υπολογίσουμε το Carb-Up.*

1)υπολογίζουμε τις συνολικές θερμίδες κοντά στο 35 ανά κιλό βάρους
2)υπολογίζουμε από τις συνολικές θερμίδες ένα 0,2 για τις πρωτεΐνες
3)υπολογίζουμε από τις συνολικές θερμίδες ένα 0,1 για τα λιπαρά
4)προσθέτουμε τις θερμίδες λιπαρών και πρωτεϊνών και τις αφαιρούμε από τις συνολικές, έτσι παίρνουμε τις θερμίδες για τους υδατάνθρακες.

Οι περισσότεροι παίρνουν 5-6γρ υδατάνθρακα ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους.


*Φρουκτόζη*

Τώρα σε σχέση με την φρουκτόζη. Εγώ δεν θα την προτείνω σε κανένα και ειδικά σε αυτή τη φάση που γίνεται το Carb-Up. Η φρουκτόζη σαν υδατάνθρακας πάει να αναπληρώσει το ηπατικό γλυκογόνο και μετά το μυϊκό , άρα δεν μας κάνει ιδιαίτερα σε αυτή την περίπτωση.
Συν το ρίσκο ότι μπορεί και γίνει λίπος.



*Προπόνηση*

Οκ αφού ρυθμίσαμε διατροφή επόμενο είναι να ρυθμίσουμε προπόνηση και αερόβια.

Το παρακάτω είναι ένα παράδειγμα βασισμένο στην παραπάνω διατροφή.

Ημέρες:

1) 30' αερόβια το πρωί (καλύτερα με άδειο στομάχι) + Upper Body Workout
2) 30' αερόβια το πρωί (καλύτερα με άδειο στομάχι) + Lower Body Workout
3) 45' αερόβια το πρωί (καλύτερα με άδειο στομάχι) η' 60' μέσα στην ημέρα
4) 45' αερόβια το πρωί (καλύτερα με άδειο στομάχι) η' 60' μέσα στην ημέρα
5) 45' αερόβια το πρωί (καλύτερα με άδειο στομάχι) 
6) 30' αερόβια το πρωί (καλύτερα με άδειο στομάχι) + Full Body Workout (Circuit x 3-5)
7) πριν από το Carb-Up Full Body Workout (Circuit x 3-5)


Aυτο είναι ένα παράδειγμα... βέβαια μπορεί να αλλάξει εύκολα ανάλογα με τον άτομο και πως θα χρησιμοποιήσει τη διατροφή.



*Συμπληρώματα*

Και τέλος περνάμε στα συμπληρώματα.

Τα βασικά συμπληρώματα που βλέπω εγώ σε μια keto διατροφή είναι ένα συμπληρώματα βιταμινών σε αρκετά καλές δόσεις, φυτικές ίνες , λιπαρά Ω3 και ένας καλός λιποδιαλύτης.
Από εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας μπορεί να βάλει ότι θέλει.

----------


## beefmeup

ωραιος μητσο,αλλα να ξερεις θελω πηγες.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> ωραιος μητσο,αλλα να ξερεις θελω πηγες..


θελε.... και εγω θελω λεφτα τι να κανουμε τωρα δηλαδη.... :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

εκει που λεει περι προπονησης....γιατι πρωτα αεροβια και μετα βαρη ρε παιδια? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> εκει που λεει περι προπονησης....γιατι πρωτα αεροβια και μετα βαρη ρε παιδια?


γιατι ειναι πρωι-πρωι καμαρι μου με την τσιμπλα στο ματι.... και η προπονηση ειναι απογευμα...

προτινομενο ειναι....δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να γινει ετσι...

----------


## sofos

> γιατι ειναι πρωι-πρωι καμαρι μου με την τσιμπλα στο ματι.... και η προπονηση ειναι απογευμα...
> 
> προτινομενο ειναι....δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να γινει ετσι...


αν ειναι προτεινομενο τοτε καλως  :01. Smile:  thnx παντως πολυ ωραιο και χρησιμο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Devil

> αν ειναι προτεινομενο τοτε καλως  thnx παντως πολυ ωραιο και χρησιμο


περισσοτερο ειναι manual για ατομα που δεν ξερουν πως να φτιαξουν μια ckd.... απο εκει και περα εχει και μερικες προτασεις για προπονησεις κτλ κτλ....

----------


## geo28

εγω που ειχα καθε μερα 65%-35%,και στο καρμπαπ(καθε 8-9 μερες) ειχα αρκετη φρουκτοζη δε μπηκα σε κετωση δλδ?

----------


## Devil

> εγω που ειχα καθε μερα 65%-35%,και στο καρμπαπ(καθε 8-9 μερες) ειχα αρκετη φρουκτοζη δε μπηκα σε κετωση δλδ?


για ποσα γραμμαρια μιλαμε? λιπαρα-πρωτεινη...

πως αισθανοσουν αυτες τις μερες? αδυναμιες κτλ κτλ....

----------


## geo28

> για ποσα γραμμαρια μιλαμε? λιπαρα-πρωτεινη...
> 
> πως αισθανοσουν αυτες τις μερες? αδυναμιες κτλ κτλ....


140 gr λιπαρα και περιπου 2χ αλιπη μαζα πρωτεινη.135-145 γρ δλδ...
οχι  δεν αισθανομουν αδυναμια και με παραξενεψε αρκετα αυτο..

----------


## Devil

> 140 gr λιπαρα και περιπου 2χ αλιπη μαζα πρωτεινη.135-145 γρ δλδ...
> οχι  δεν αισθανομουν αδυναμια και με παραξενεψε αρκετα αυτο..


ησουν σε κετωση.... με 1-1 πρωτεινη λιπαρα μπαινεις....

----------


## geo28

> ησουν σε κετωση.... με 1-1 πρωτεινη λιπαρα μπαινεις....


α μαλιστα..ποια ειναι τα σωματικα συμπτωματα που σε κανουν να καταλαβαινεις οτι εισαι σε κετωση,επειδη μιλησες για ζαλαδες πανω?

----------


## Devil

> α μαλιστα..ποια ειναι τα σωματικα συμπτωματα που σε κανουν να καταλαβαινεις οτι εισαι σε κετωση,επειδη μιλησες για ζαλαδες πανω?


απλα οταν εισαι εκτος κετωσης με διατροφη χωρις γλυκοζη και υποθερμιδικη νιωθεις σχετικα αδυναμος.... τουλαχιστον εγω...και κατι αλλα ατομα που το ειχαμε συζητησει.....

----------


## Eddie

Μπραβο ρε Μητσο,πολυ ωραιο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## jimmy007

Ωραίο άρθρο για κάποιον που δεν έχει αρκετές γνώσεις ή θέληση για πειραματισμούς.
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 




> απλα οταν εισαι εκτος κετωσης με διατροφη χωρις γλυκοζη και υποθερμιδικη νιωθεις σχετικα αδυναμος.... τουλαχιστον εγω...και κατι αλλα ατομα που το ειχαμε συζητησει.....


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Δεν νιώθω αδυναμία 2 μέρες που έχω ξαναξεκινήσει κέτο με σχετικά high protein. Πιάνει και εμένα αυτό ή πρέπει να περιμένω?

----------


## pepeismenos karga

πολυ ωραιο αρθρο ντεβιλ...ωραιος και σωστοτατος...απλα καπου διαβασα οτι η υψηλη πρωτεινη μπορει να σε βγαλει απο την κετωση....δεν θεωρω οτι σε βγαζει απο την κετωση επειδη γινεται γλυκογενεση....γιατι υπαρχει παραγωγη γλουκαγονου οχι γλυκοζης..αλαλ θεωρω πως σε εμποδιζει στο στοχο σου...που ειναι να χασει καπιος βαρος....για αυτο και ο παλουμπο στη διαιτα του της γραμμωσης προτεινη 1 γρ λιπαρα και  μεχρι 3 γρ πρωτεινη....και λεει οχι περισσοτερο γιατι μετα η καυση του λιπους θα ιεναι πιο δυσκολη...
   εγω περσυ που ετρωγα και παρα πολυ πρωτεινη και απρα πολλα λιπαρα...εβαζα κιλα...γενικα θεωρω πως πρεπει να εχει ή το ενα ψηλα ή το αλλο...και εγω αυτο που κανω τωρα ειναι να εχω ψηλα την πρωτεινη και μετρια λιπαρα...αλαλ εγω κανω φετος κατι σαν πολυ καθαρο ογκο οποτε δεν εχει σχεση με το θεμα...

----------


## Devil

> Ωραίο άρθρο για κάποιον που δεν έχει αρκετές γνώσεις ή θέληση για πειραματισμούς.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Δεν νιώθω αδυναμία 2 μέρες που έχω ξαναξεκινήσει κέτο με σχετικά high protein. Πιάνει και εμένα αυτό ή πρέπει να περιμένω?


θες παραπανω μερες για να μπεις σε κετωση..... βεβαια δεν ξερω κατα ποσο σε επειρεαζει... αντιδρα διαφορετικα ο καθενας...




> πολυ ωραιο αρθρο ντεβιλ...ωραιος και σωστοτατος...απλα καπου διαβασα οτι η υψηλη πρωτεινη μπορει να σε βγαλει απο την κετωση....δεν θεωρω οτι σε βγαζει απο την κετωση επειδη γινεται γλυκογενεση....*γιατι υπαρχει παραγωγη γλουκαγονου οχι γλυκοζης*..αλαλ θεωρω πως σε εμποδιζει στο στοχο σου...που ειναι να χασει καπιος βαρος....για αυτο και ο παλουμπο στη διαιτα του της γραμμωσης προτεινη 1 γρ λιπαρα και  μεχρι 3 γρ πρωτεινη....και λεει οχι περισσοτερο γιατι μετα η καυση του λιπους θα ιεναι πιο δυσκολη...
>    εγω περσυ που ετρωγα και παρα πολυ πρωτεινη και απρα πολλα λιπαρα...εβαζα κιλα...γενικα θεωρω πως πρεπει να εχει ή το ενα ψηλα ή το αλλο...και εγω αυτο που κανω τωρα ειναι να εχω ψηλα την πρωτεινη και μετρια λιπαρα...αλαλ εγω κανω φετος κατι σαν πολυ καθαρο ογκο οποτε δεν εχει σχεση με το θεμα...


μπορει να γινει παραγωγη γλυκοζης απο αμινοξεα σχετικα ευκολα.... :01. Wink:

----------


## jimmy007

> μπορει να γινει παραγωγη γλυκοζης απο αμινοξεα σχετικα ευκολα....


Πέρα από αυτό, για να παραχθεί γλυκογόνο,παράγεται γλυκόζη αφού το γλυκογόνο από γλυκόζη αποτελείται. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> Πέρα από αυτό, για να παραχθεί γλυκογόνο,παράγεται γλυκόζη αφού το γλυκογόνο από γλυκόζη αποτελείται.


αν και δεν καταλαβα που κολλαει αυτο που ειπες.... γινετε και το αντιθετο...

----------


## jimmy007

> αν και δεν καταλαβα που κολλαει αυτο που ειπες.... γινετε και το αντιθετο...


Σε αυτό που είπε ο πεπεισμένος και υπογράμμισες... Ποιο αντίθετο?

----------


## Devil

> Σε αυτό που είπε ο πεπεισμένος και υπογράμμισες... Ποιο αντίθετο?


glycogenolysis

----------


## jimmy007

> glycogenolysis


Ναι και αυτό γίνεται. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Διατροφη με 85% λιπαρα και 15% πρωτεϊνη πως ειναι εφικτη; Τι θα τρωμε;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## thanasis76

εγω παιδια για να πω και την  αποψη μου σε σχεση με τις διατροφες keto ειμαι αντιθετος!!!! δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να φερνουμε το σωμα σας στα ακρα...
μια καλα φτιαγμενη διατροφη που μας γινετε τροπος ζωης  και απλα αναλογα με τις αναγκες μας ανεβαζουμε η κατεβαζουμε   πρωτ- υδατ- λιπ. 
ετσι φτανουμε στα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## deluxe

> Διατροφη με 85% λιπαρα και 15% πρωτεϊνη πως ειναι εφικτη; Τι θα τρωμε;


 :01. Unsure: 


Με το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα τι παιζει σε αυτη τη διατροφη;




> Τα βασικά συμπληρώματα που βλέπω εγώ σε μια keto διατροφή είναι ένα συμπληρώματα βιταμινών σε αρκετά καλές δόσεις, φυτικές ίνες , λιπαρά Ω3 και ένας καλός λιποδιαλύτης.


Whey δε χρησιμοποιουμε;

----------


## kostas_med13

> Με το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα τι παιζει σε αυτη τη διατροφη;
> 
> Whey δε χρησιμοποιουμε;


χρησιμοποιεις whey κυριως μετα την προπονηση

----------


## DimitrisT

> Διατροφη με 85% λιπαρα και 15% πρωτεϊνη πως ειναι εφικτη; Τι θα τρωμε;


Λιγο αργα αλλα..
Ειναι μια μερα απο τις 7 με 85% λιπαρα και 15% πρωτεινη, οχι καθε μερα!
Το δικο μου γευμα μιας τετοιας μερας ειναι π.χ. 36gr κοτοπουλο (η 2 ολοκληρα αυγα), 10gr λαδι, 35gr καρυδια
5 τετοια γευματα + την whey μεταπροπονητικα. 
Που μπερδευεσαι ακριβως; :01. Unsure:

----------


## jannous44

> Λιγο αργα αλλα..
> Ειναι μια μερα απο τις 7 με 85% λιπαρα και 15% πρωτεινη, οχι καθε μερα!
> Το δικο μου γευμα μιας τετοιας μερας ειναι π.χ. 36gr κοτοπουλο (η 2 ολοκληρα αυγα), 10gr λαδι, *35gr καρυδια*
> 5 τετοια γευματα + την whey μεταπροπονητικα. 
> Που μπερδευεσαι ακριβως;


καρυδια απο οτι ξερω εχουν και αρκετους υδατανθρακες και γενικα οι ξυροι καρποι οποτε φευγεις απο το 85% 15%... μπορει να βαλει μαγιονεζα η ταχινι αν θελει..

----------


## DimitrisT

> καρυδια απο οτι ξερω εχουν και αρκετους υδατανθρακες και γενικα οι ξυροι καρποι οποτε φευγεις απο το 85% 15%... μπορει να βαλει μαγιονεζα η ταχινι αν θελει..


Στα 28gr εχουν 3,8gr υδατανθρακες, τα 2gr περιπου ειναι ινες.

----------


## jannous44

> Στα 28gr εχουν 3,8gr υδατανθρακες, τα 2gr περιπου ειναι ινες.


κ παλι αν κανει 6-7 γευματα που το καθε ενα εχει 2υδατ παει στα 10-15υδατ. εμεις ομως δεν θελουμε καθολου υδατ. μηπως αυτο επιρεασει τη κετωση?

----------


## DimitrisT

> κ παλι αν κανει 6-7 γευματα που το καθε ενα εχει 2υδατ παει στα 10-15υδατ. εμεις ομως δεν θελουμε καθολου υδατ. μηπως αυτο επιρεασει τη κετωση?


Ινες εχουν και οι σαλατες.. Και σαλατες απ'οσο ξερω (πρασιναδα βεβαια) επιτρεπονται..

----------


## tolis93

To άρθρο ήταν απιστευτα χρήσιμο. 2 ερωτήσεις όμως. 1 η δεύτερη.μέθοδος δε πάει ψιλά τη πρωτεινη κ τις πρώτες μέρες κ τα λιπαρά χαμηλά?  Κ 2 υδατανθρακα καθόλου ούτε από πρασιναδα?

----------


## Devil

> To άρθρο ήταν απιστευτα χρήσιμο. 2 ερωτήσεις όμως. 1 η δεύτερη.μέθοδος δε πάει ψιλά τη πρωτεινη κ τις πρώτες μέρες κ τα λιπαρά χαμηλά?  Κ 2 υδατανθρακα καθόλου ούτε από πρασιναδα?


1 εξαρταται απο τις θερμιδες που θες... αμα θες μπορεις να ριξεις λιγο την πρωτεινη...

2 μονο απο πρασιναδα... αλλα μην τον υπολογιζεις...

----------


## tolis93

> 1 εξαρταται απο τις θερμιδες που θες... αμα θες μπορεις να ριξεις λιγο την πρωτεινη...
> 
> 2 μονο απο πρασιναδα... αλλα μην τον υπολογιζεις...


κομπλε τελεια...οση θελουμε δλδ πρασιναδα?γιατι αν θελω τρωω κ4 μαρουλια.αλλα εννοειται τις περιοριζω αρκετα.απλα μη βγω απο τη κετοση φοβαμαι :01. Unsure:  παντως το αρθρο πολυ αψογο.με βοηθησε πολυ

----------


## rey1989

επειδή ετοιμάζω την κέτο μου και έχω μια απορία , πριν την φτιάξω και βγει λάθος και χρειαστεί να κάνω τους υπολογισμούς απο την αρχή...

λέει 




> Καταρχήν θα πρέπει να βρούμε το BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate = βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός)
> Ένας απλός τρόπος είναι να πάρουμε το σωματικό μας βάρος και να το πολλαπλασιάσουμε με το 26-27.
> Για ένα άτομο που ζυγίζει 100 κιλά είναι 100kg x 26 = 2600kcal


εγω το υπολόγισα με δύο άλλους τρόπους που βρήκα σε ενα θρέντ και μου βγήκαν στα 77kg 1837kcal με τον ένα τρόπο και 2431,8 με τον άλλο. Με αυτόν όμως που βλέπω εδώ μου βγαίνουν 77kg x 26 = 2002. Τελικά ποιον τρόπο απ όλους παίρνω της μετρητής ώστε να βγάλω σωστή διατροφή ? σκέφτηκα αυτόν που προτείνετε στο άρθρο αλλα σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω για σιγουριά.

----------


## Devil

> επειδή ετοιμάζω την κέτο μου και έχω μια απορία , πριν την φτιάξω και βγει λάθος και χρειαστεί να κάνω τους υπολογισμούς απο την αρχή...
> 
> λέει 
> 
> 
> 
> εγω το υπολόγισα με δύο άλλους τρόπους που βρήκα σε ενα θρέντ και μου βγήκαν στα 77kg 1837kcal με τον ένα τρόπο και 2431,8 με τον άλλο. Με αυτόν όμως που βλέπω εδώ μου βγαίνουν 77kg x 26 = 2002. Τελικά ποιον τρόπο απ όλους παίρνω της μετρητής ώστε να βγάλω σωστή διατροφή ? σκέφτηκα αυτόν που προτείνετε στο άρθρο αλλα σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω για σιγουριά.


δωσε μου βαρος, υψος, ηλικια, bf... και θα στο βρω στο περιπου...

----------


## rey1989

22 χρονών
1,74
77kg
bf δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω γιατί η ζυγαριά που έχω που υποτίθεται πως το μετράει δεν ειναι αξιόπιστη..

----------


## Devil

> 22 χρονών
> 1,74
> 77kg
> bf δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω γιατί η ζυγαριά που έχω που υποτίθεται πως το μετράει δεν ειναι αξιόπιστη..


ετσι στο περιπου 2100 εισαι.... παιζεις αναμεσα 2000-2200...

----------


## rey1989

ωραία ,σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Οπότε θα βάλω σαν βάση 2100 συντήρηση και βλέπουμε.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Μέχρι πόσες βδομάδες μπορείς να το κάνεις? Όσο θέλεις για να δεις αποτελέσματα ή είναι στάνταρ 7 μέρες??

----------


## Devil

> Μέχρι πόσες βδομάδες μπορείς να το κάνεις? Όσο θέλεις για να δεις αποτελέσματα ή είναι στάνταρ 7 μέρες??


οσες εβδομαδες θες μεχρι να φτασεις το στοχο σου...

----------


## Chris92

ρευ οταν βγαλεις τη διατροφη σου ποσταρε την να παιρνουμε ιδεες για κετο

----------


## TEFAAtzis

εγω παντως οταν ειχα δοκιμασει λιγο μετα το καλοκαιρι δεν μου αρεσε και τοσο.Ειχα γινει αρκετα πιο συμμετρικος βεβαια αλλα ειχα μικρυνει παρα πολυ και σιγουρα εχασα και λιγους μυες κυριως απο δελτοειδης :01. Unsure: !!!
Και λεω οτι ηταν μυες γιατι αν ηταν νερα θα ξαναμπαιναν μετα με τον υδατανθρακα

----------


## rey1989

*στην κέτο(ckd) επιτρέπονται τα παρακάτω? ?*
ελληνικός καφές
ζαχαρίνη
τσάι
αλάτι σε νορμάλ ποσότητες (μια τσιμπιά σε κάθε γεύμα) η καθόλου ?
ευχαριστώ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ναι.Καφες και τσαι σκετα ομως.

----------


## rey1989

> Ναι.Καφες και τσαι σκετα ομως.


οπότε καφες και τσάι χωρις ζαχαρίνες 
οκ ευχαριστώ  :03. Thumb up: 

η πρώτη μέρα καλά πάει πάντως , αν και νιώθω περίεργα  :01. Mr. Green: 
θα δω αυριο στην προπόνηση  :08. Toast:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Oχι βλακεια ειπα.Εννουσα χωρις ζαχαρη.Ξεχασα οτι εγραφες ζαχαρινη απο κατω.Με τη ζαχαρινη δεν εχεις προβλημα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

Αν παιρνουμε καλιου αλατι , δε μπορει να καταλωνουμε ? Γιατι νομιζω ειχα διαβασει οτι δε κατακραταει νερα (ενω το ιωδιουχο κραταει)

----------


## rey1989

προσοχή με τις ζαχαρίνες που έχουν ασπαρτάμη γιατι αποτι διάβασα ψάχνοντας, η ασπαρτάμη μπορεί να μας πετάξει απο την κετο.
Οι ζαχαρίνες που έχω είναι χωρίς ασπαρτάμη και δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα , εκανα και το τεστ σήμερα και ειμαι σε κετο κανονικά (το είχα καταλάβει και χωρίς το τέστ βέβαια).

Και για όσους πίνουν κολα κολα λάιτ να ξέρετε πως περιέχει ασπαρτάμη και είναι πολύ πιθανόν να σας πετάξει απο κέτο.

----------


## Andrikos

> προσοχή με τις ζαχαρίνες που έχουν ασπαρτάμη γιατι αποτι διάβασα ψάχνοντας, η ασπαρτάμη μπορεί να μας πετάξει απο την κετο.
> Οι ζαχαρίνες που έχω είναι χωρίς ασπαρτάμη και δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα , εκανα και το τεστ σήμερα και ειμαι σε κετο κανονικά (το είχα καταλάβει και χωρίς το τέστ βέβαια).
> 
> Και για όσους πίνουν κολα κολα λάιτ να ξέρετε πως περιέχει ασπαρτάμη και είναι πολύ πιθανόν να σας πετάξει απο κέτο.



Η ασπαρτάμη είναι 2 αμινοξέα μαζί. Ως εκ τούτου δεν επηρεάζει την κέτοση. Οι υδατάνθρακες επηρεάζουν την κέτοση. Τα περισσότερα γλυκαντικά έχουν ασπαρτάμη αλλά κυρίως έχουν μαλτοδεξτρίνη που αυτή μπορεί να επηρεάσει την κέτοση αν υπάρχει και από αλλη πηγή υδατάνθρακας.

----------


## ggeorge

Nα ρωτησω και εγω κατι που γραφεται στο αρθρο και εχει να κανει με την προπόνηση. 
Ο αρθρογραφος προτείνει 3 μερες αποτι καταλαβα προπονηση και μαλιστα οχι οπως την συνηθιζουμε στον ογκο. Μια μερα πανω μερος μια κατω και μια λιγο απολα... 

Να υποθεσω οτι αυτο γίνεται καθως με αυτη τη διετα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρουμε μυικα κιλα οποτε γιατι να ζοριζομαστε αδικα; 

Το ιδιο ισχυει γενικοτερα για περιοδους γραμμωσης; Δηλαδη προπονηση πιο χαλαρη; Εγω μεχρι τωρα στη γραμμωση τα εδινα ολα. Πιο πολυ απο τον ογκο. Ισως γιατί καθαριζα και πορωνομουνα

Και κατι ακομα. 
Παρομοια διαιτα εχω εφαρμοσει πριν απο 10 χρόνια, αλλα οχι με τοσα πολλα λιπαρα. 
Πχ ετρωγα μονο κρεας αλλα οχι καθαρο. Πχ χοιρινο με αρκετο λιπακι. 
Σε καμια περιπτωση ομως δεν ημουνα στο 80-20 ή 75-25 που προτείνει το άρθρο. 
Τι προβλημα μπορει να παρουσιαστει με αυτο; Αποτελεσματα υπηρξαν και μαλιστα απιστευτα. Υπαρχει κινδυνος απωλειας μυικης μαζας;

----------


## rey1989

> Η ασπαρτάμη είναι 2 αμινοξέα μαζί. Ως εκ τούτου δεν επηρεάζει την κέτοση. Οι υδατάνθρακες επηρεάζουν την κέτοση. Τα περισσότερα γλυκαντικά έχουν ασπαρτάμη αλλά κυρίως έχουν μαλτοδεξτρίνη που αυτή μπορεί να επηρεάσει την κέτοση αν υπάρχει και από αλλη πηγή υδατάνθρακας.


ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## worfel

λεω να ξεκινησω κετο. πως ξεκιναω ομως? θελω να πω εχω κανει ενα πλανο, κατευθειαν πχ αυριο το ξεκιναω ή μειωνω πρωτα σταδιακα τα carbs ωστε να μην ειναι τοσο αποτομο?

----------


## rey1989

> λεω να ξεκινησω κετο. πως ξεκιναω ομως? θελω να πω εχω κανει ενα πλανο, κατευθειαν πχ αυριο το ξεκιναω ή μειωνω πρωτα σταδιακα τα carbs ωστε να μην ειναι τοσο αποτομο?


εγω πάντως ξεκίνησα κανονικά όπως λέει στο manual της ckd και δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
απλά ένιωθα σαν μαστούρης ενα πράγμα την πρώτη μέρα  :03. Thumb up: 

edit : πάντως να ξέρεις πως είναι σχετικά δύσκολη δίαιτα και θέλει γερά νεύρα (μετά την 3η μέρα το κατάλαβα) οπότε αν δεν είσαι πειθαρχημένος στο θέμα διατροφή και δεν εχεις δοκιμάσει πρώτα μια απλή διατροφή γράμμωσης πιο ήπιας μορφής δεν θα σου πρότεινα keto ακόμα.
αν ξεκινήσεις καλή επιτυχία  :03. Thumb up: 
----------------------

Ερώτηση :
ακολουθώ κανονικά την ckd με ακρίβεια γραμμαρίου και νιώθω/βλέπω πως δουλευει.  :03. Thumb up:  Παρόλα αυτά όμως επειδή είχα πάρει κάποια κετοστιξ (όχι την μάρκα αυτή γιατι δεν την βρήκα αλλα μια άλλη που λέγεται keto-diabur test 5000

Εχει στα αποτελέσματα

*1.* αρνητικό
*2.* 10+ κετόνες 
*3.* 50++ κετόνες
*4.* 150++ κετόνες

εμένα μου βγάζει χρώμα λίγο ποιο έντονο απο το 3 (50++)
υπάρχει τρόπος να αυξήσω την αποβολή κετόνων ? η μήπως λόγο οτι πίνω πολυ νερό και πάω πολλές φορές τουαλέτα το τεστ δεν έπιασε full αποτέλεσμα ?η μηπως έχει να κάνει με το ποσοστό λίπους , όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο περισσότερους κετόνες αποβάλεις και το 150+ αναφέρεται σε αποτελέσματα σε περιπτώσεις παχυσαρκίας ? 

ευχαριστώ.  :08. Toast:

----------


## beatshooter

Η κετο εχει γρηγοροτερα αποτελεσματα σε σχεση με μια "απλη" υποθερμιδικη διατροφη?

----------


## rey1989

> Η κετο εχει γρηγοροτερα αποτελεσματα σε σχεση με μια "απλη" υποθερμιδικη διατροφη?


πιστεύω (και απ ότι βλέπω τώρα που μπήκα στην δεύτερη εβδομάδα) ναι , όμως είναι δυο τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα.

για εμένα επειδή έχω κάνει και τα δύο αν δεν είσαι διατεθειμένος φτάσεις ισως και στα όρια σου καλύτερα μια υποθερμιδική γιατι η κέτο είναι για γερά νεύρα (μου το είπαν πριν αρχίσω και δεν το πίστευα , αλλα το διαπίστωσα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

έχω μια απορία.
ξεκίνησα την κέτο 78kg-78,5 κάπου εκεί περίπου.

στον μήνα επάνω πχ θα είμαι 70kg. Δεν θα πρέπει να βγάλω καινούρια διατροφή σύμφωνα με εκείνα τα κιλά ? γιατί θα είναι 8-8,5 κιλά διαφορά άρα θα πέσουν οι θερμιδικές μου ανάγκες (?) η να μείνω στα ίδια μακρο? (αν και δεν το θεωρώ νορμάλ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: )

----------


## ggeorge

Δυο ερωτησουλες. Ισως να εχουν απαντηθει αλλα δεν μπορω να τις βρω...

Υπαρχει προβλημα να παιρνω λιγοτερα λιπαρα και περισσότερη πρωτείνη; Δυσκολευομαι λιγο να ανεβασω τοσο τα λιπαρα.

Το ξερω οτι θα νιωθω πεσμενος κλπ. Η ερωτηση αφορά μονο στο αν υπαρχει προβλημα με τη διαιτα. Αν δουλευει δηλαδη με διαφορετικα ποσοστα λιπους - πρωτεινης και αν υπαρχει θεμα να χασεις μυικο ιστο με τα λιγοτερα λιπαρα. 

Η δευτερη ερωτηση αφορα την ποιοτητα των λιπαρων. Σε "κανονικες" διατροφες κοιταμε τα λιπαρα να είναι απαραίτητα καλα. Εδω υπαρχει προβλημα αν θα τρωω σαβουρα; Θελω δηλαδη να φαω μεγαλη ποσοτητα τυριου φετα. Μπριζόλες με λιπος ξιγκια κλπ; Μπορω; (οσο χρειαζεται απο τα ποσοστα που θα υπολογισω δηλαδη)

Ευχαριστω...΄

ΥΓ εγραψα ξανα παρομοια ερωτηση  (ποσοστα λιπαρων ) αλλα δεν πηρα απαντηση, οποτε ξαναρωταω...

----------


## beefmeup

> Δυο ερωτησουλες. Ισως να εχουν απαντηθει αλλα δεν μπορω να τις βρω...
> 
> Υπαρχει προβλημα να παιρνω λιγοτερα λιπαρα και περισσότερη πρωτείνη; Δυσκολευομαι λιγο να ανεβασω τοσο τα λιπαρα.


εξαρταται..
η ανεβασμενη προσληψη πρωτεινης μπορει να σε βγαλει απο κετωση..οποτε οταν λες οτι θες να ανεβασεις,πρεπει να πας απο trial and error κ να κανεις τις μετρησεις σου για να δεις πως σε παει..
ισως αν την χωρισεις σε μικροτες δοσεις μεσα στην μερα,να μην εχεις τετοιο θεμα..

για τις πηγες που λες,καλο ειναι οσο μπορεις να τις περνεις απο καλα λιπαρα..αν τωρα δεν σου βγαινουν μπορεις να συμπληρωσεις κ απο τα αλλα,με μετρο ομως..
αν δεν το κανεις ηδη,μπορεις να παρεις λιπαρα κ απο το αβοκαντο στις σαλατες σου,που ειναι σουπερ.

----------


## ggeorge

να σαι καλα φίλε. 
Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση... 

Θα αγορασω και αυτα τα κετοστικ η οπωε λεγονται για τις δοκιμες...

----------


## rey1989

για να βγω απο κετο (έχω αλλες 9 μέρες απλά το υπολογίζω σιγά σιγα μην το αφήσω για τελευταία στιγμή) θα ξεκινήσω με 2000 θερμίδες την πρώτη εβδομάδα την 2ρη θα παω 2200 και την 3η στις 2400 και θα μείνω σε αυτές για καλοκαίρι (και αναλόγως θα ανέβω η θα κατέβω γιατι προβλέπεται καθημερινή αερόβια όλο το καλοκαιράκι μετά την προπόνηση κανα 15λεπτο-20).

*η ερώτηση μου είναι 

με τι ποσοστά % πρωτεΐνης/Υδατάνθρακα/Λιπαρά να αρχίσω την πρώτη εβδομάδα προσαρμογής? Θελω να ξεκινήσω με χαμηλό υδατάνθρακα και να τον ανεβάσω κάθε εβδομάδα ξεκινώντας απο το πρωινό/μεταπροπονητικό.
*

πριν την πρώτη εβδομάδα προσαρμογής μετά την έξοδο από ckd θα έχουν προηγηθεί 9 ημέρες χωρίς carb up διότι σήμερα είναι το 2ρο και τελευταίο carb up που κάνω. :08. Toast:

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

H whey βγαίνει από το μενού; Οι υδατάνθρακες που έχουν μήπως μπορεί να σε βγάλουν από την κέτοση;

----------


## Devil

> H whey βγαίνει από το μενού; Οι υδατάνθρακες που έχουν μήπως μπορεί να σε βγάλουν από την κέτοση;


μπαααα..... κρατατη για postwo...

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Το πρόγραμμα, μου βγαίνει κάπως έτσι:
Για παράδειγμα η πρώτη μέρα που είναι 85% fats (200γρ) και 15% (80γρ) protein
8.00: Αμινοξέα 4-1-1, creatine, πράσινο τσάι, multi vitamin
9.00: Γυμναστήριο
11.30: Post work ,whey ,creatine
12.30: Γεύμα 40γρ λιπαρά / 24γρ πρωτεΐνη
15.30: Γεύμα 40γρ λιπαρά / αμινοξέα
18.30: Γεύμα 40γρ λιπαρά / 24γρ πρωτεΐνη
21.30: Γεύμα 40γρ λιπαρά / αμινοξέα, multi vitamin
12.00: Γεύμα 40γρ λιπαρά / 24γρ πρωτεΐνη

Στα γεύματα που είναι αργά καλύτερα να βάλω τα fish oils;
Οι πηγές λιπαρών θα είναι από fish oils, αυγά, ελαιόλαδο και από το κόκκινο κρέας.
Πρωτεΐνη από αυγά, τόνο, κοτόπουλο, μοσχάρι, χοιρινό.

----------


## aqua_bill

ποια η διαδορα με τη TKD ?

----------


## Devil

> ποια η διαδορα με τη TKD ?


η ckd εχει refeed... η tkd οχι παραμονο υδατανθρακες πριν/μετα την προπονηση..... υπαρχει σχετικο αρθρο..

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Μπορω να βάλω γιαούρτι στην διατροφή;

----------


## Devil

> Μπορω να βάλω γιαούρτι στην διατροφή;


αν σε παιρνει με τους υδατ ναι...

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

ΔΗλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να με βγάλει απο την κέτοση ακόμη και ενα Low carb γιαούρτι;

----------


## -Nikolakis-

> έχω μια απορία.
> ξεκίνησα την κέτο 78kg-78,5 κάπου εκεί περίπου.
> 
> στον μήνα επάνω πχ θα είμαι 70kg. Δεν θα πρέπει να βγάλω καινούρια διατροφή σύμφωνα με εκείνα τα κιλά ? γιατί θα είναι 8-8,5 κιλά διαφορά άρα θα πέσουν οι θερμιδικές μου ανάγκες (?) η να μείνω στα ίδια μακρο? (αν και δεν το θεωρώ νορμάλ )


E ναι μαν..Aπωλεια 7-8 κιλων χρειαζεται νεες ποσοτητες..Μια ερωτηση...θεωρεις οτι η κετο αυτη ειναι καλυτερη απο υποθερμιδικη?Επανω σου πως τη βλεπεις να δουλευει?

----------


## Devil

> ΔΗλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να με βγάλει απο την κέτοση ακόμη και ενα *Low carb γιαούρτι*;


και κανονικο να ειναι δεν νομιζω αλλα εξαρταται απο την ποσοτητα....

----------


## xgiwrgos

Ξεκίνησα CKD εδώ και μια εβδομάδα ακολουθώντας τον οδηγό του Lyle McDonald με αναλογίες 65λιπ/30πρωτ/5υδατ. Την πρώτη και δέυτερη μέρα ένιωθα πολύ κουρασμένος αλλά τώρα νιώθω πολύ καλά και μου έφυγε η κούραση και ζαλούρα.. Δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμη κετοστιξ(βλεπε κρίση  :02. Shock:  ), λέτε να έχω μπει σε κέτωση ή μπορώ να το καταλάβω μόνο με κέτοστιξ?

----------


## leftis

> Ξεκίνησα CKD εδώ και μια εβδομάδα ακολουθώντας τον οδηγό του Lyle McDonald με αναλογίες 65λιπ/30πρωτ/5υδατ. Την πρώτη και δέυτερη μέρα ένιωθα πολύ κουρασμένος αλλά τώρα νιώθω πολύ καλά και μου έφυγε η κούραση και ζαλούρα.. Δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμη κετοστιξ(βλεπε κρίση  ), λέτε να έχω μπει σε κέτωση ή μπορώ να το καταλάβω μόνο με κέτοστιξ?



πολύ φτηνά είναι τα κέτοστιξ ειδικά από το ίντερνετ. πάρε για να είσαι σίγουρος

----------


## keeprunning

ρε παιδια πειτε ιδεες απο που παιρνουμε λιπος για την κετο;
ριξτε ενα ημερησιο μενου.
κροκους; τι ξηρους καρπους; κρεμα γαλακτος; λαδι σε σαλατα; αλλα η σαλατα εχει υδατανθρακες

----------


## chili

μπες στο bb.com υπαρχουν πολλες κετο διατροφες να παρεις ιδεες, καθως και παρα πολλες κετο συνταγες. Γενικα παιζεις με φυστικοβουτηρο/ταχινι/αυγα/μπεικον/ξηρους καρπους

----------


## tolis93

μια ερωτηση ακομα πανω στο θεμα.τα λευκα τυρια επιτρεπονται?φετες ανθοτυρα κτλπ.δεν μιλαμε για ποσοτητες στο θεο 100-200 γρ πχ. μιλαμε για 40-50 γρ χοντρικα δλδ 2-3 γρ υδατανθρακα απλα ολα ειναι σακχαρα :01. Unsure:

----------


## tzouas

Σημερα ξεκινησα και εγω πρωτη μερα...καλα ειμαι μεχρι στιγμης...μονο μια ερωτηση. Μαρουλι μπορω αφθονο? Υπολογιζω κανονικα υδατανθρακες να μη ξεπερασω τα 30 γρ?

----------


## ArgoSixna

ε κοιτα και 100-200 γρ λαχανο /μαρουλι να εχεις σε καθε γευμα μικρο το κακο . 5-10υδ ειναι

----------


## tzouas

Ενταξει κομπλε τοτε...και κατι ακομα δεν εχω παραγγειλει ketostix και μεχρι να μου ερθουν θα αργησουν θα το καταλαβω και χωρις αν μπω σε κετοση?

----------


## ArgoSixna

θα το καταλαβεις και χωρις κετοστιξ , δεν θα σου πω να μην παρεις ελπιζω ομως να μην ειναι ακριβα

----------


## tzouas

οχι ενταξει ενα 15αρι κανουν απλα θα αργησουν 10-15 μερες...

----------


## mens sana

Ξεθαβω...8. μερα σε κετο διαιτα, εκανα το τεστ με κετοστιξ και τιποτα  :01. Unsure:  κανονικα σε 2-3 μερες δεν μπαινει ο οργανισμος σε κετοση?

----------


## ArgoSixna

ποσα γρ πρωτεινη εχεις και με τι σωματικο βαρος?

----------


## mens sana

Γυρω στα 260 γρ στα 103 κιλα. Ειχα ξεκινησει με υποθερμιδικη πριν 6 εβδομαδες στα 108 κ.

----------


## beefmeup

δεν γραφεις ακριβως τα υπολοιπα ,αλλα η πρωτεινη δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνα το 30% των θερμιδων στην κετωση..

----------


## ArgoSixna

Δεν προκειται να μπεις ποτε σε κετωση με τοση πρωτεινη .

Λιπαρα εχεις αρκετα ? αλλιως παλι δεν θα σε αφησει να μπεις

----------


## mens sana

> δεν γραφεις ακριβως τα υπολοιπα ,αλλα η πρωτεινη δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνα το 30% των θερμιδων στην κετωση..


Εχω διαβασει για 30% αλλα και για 45% πρωτεινη. Τους υδατανθρακες τους εχω πολυ χαμηλα (<30 γρ), ενω τα λιπαρα ειναι σιγουρα πανω απο 100 γρ. αλλα δεν ξερω ακριβως.





> Δεν προκειται να μπεις ποτε σε κετωση με τοση πρωτεινη .
> 
> Λιπαρα εχεις αρκετα ? αλλιως παλι δεν θα σε αφησει να μπεις


Μαλλον δεν ειναι αρκετα. Το λαδι π.χ. το βαζω στο περιπου και τον λιναροσπορο τον αλεθω εκεινη τη στιγμη πανω στη σαλατα. Νομιζα πως ειμαι καλυμμενος αλλα μαλλον δεν...Σε κετωση σιγουρα δεν ειμαι, μιας και δεν υπαρχουν καθολου κετοσωματα στα ουρα. Αδικοχαμενες τοσες μερες χωρις τα αγαπημενα μου φρουτα :01. Sad: 

Απο σημερα θα δοκιμασω το εξης: ~25 γρ υδ. /180 γρ πρ. /186 γρ λιπ. = 2500 θερμιδες

thnx guys!

----------


## average_joe

> Ξεθαβω...8. μερα σε κετο διαιτα, εκανα το τεστ με κετοστιξ και τιποτα :unsure: κανονικα σε 2-3 μερες δεν μπαινει ο οργανισμος σε κετοση?


ναι αλλα δεν ειναι αυτοσκοπος για να χασεις λιπος να μπεις σε βαθια κετο απο τη στιγμη που θα σαι υποθερμιδικα.
οι κετονες πολλες φορες χαρακτηριζονται σαν side effect της low carb διαιτας.
σημειωση: οποιαδηποτε διαιτα με λιγοτερους απο 100γρ υδατ την ημερα ειναι κετο.
επιπλεον τα κετοστιξ δεν αποτελουν επαρκη δεικτη καθως μετρανε την παρουσια τους στα ουρα και οχι στο αιμα.
ακομα και αν πινεις αρκετο νερο την ημερα, εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να αραιωνονται πολυ οποτε στο δειγμα που παιρνεις οι κετονες να εμφανιζονται λιγοτερο απο το επιθυμητο για να μπεις σε κετο phase.
οποτε τζαμπα ανησυχεις.
επισης η πρωτεινη δεν χρειαζεται να ναι χαμηλα για να μπεις σε κετο, αυτο εχει επικρατησει απο παλιοτερες μελετες οπου απαιτουσαν deep keto και η πρωτεινη σε πεταγε εξω καθως αυτη η μεθοδολογια χρησιμοποιουνταν για να καταπολεμησει την επιληψια, οχι για να χασει κιλα καποιος ασκουμενος.
επισης οτι απαιτειται μεγαλος αριθμος λιπαρων που αναφερθηκε δεν...

ανακεφαλαιωνω.
με τα μακρος που αναφερεις εισαι σιγουρα σε κετο ακομα και αν τα κετοστιξ δεν το δειχνουν.
η πρωτεινη δεν χρειαζεται να ναι πανω απο 180γρ. επαρκει για το protein sparing εφε.
τα λιπαρα δεν χρειαζονται να ναι στον θεο (185γρ) για να μπεις σε κετο, ισα ισα καλυπτεις την αναγκη σε πρωτεινη και απο εκει και περα τα λιπαρα μπορει να ναι σε συμβατικοτερα νουμερα απο αυτα που γραφεις, ασε που θα χανεις κιλα πιο γρηγορα.
κανεις εβδμαδιαιο carb up οπωσδηποτε, η ημερα αυτη θα ναι υπερθερμιδικη, medium protein, low fat (το τελευταιο καπου στο 15% των θερμιδων της ημερας).
αν κανεις αυτη τη διαιτα επειδη πιστευεις οτι ειναι ανωτερη απο τις αλλες, κανεις λαθος. η καλυτερη διαιτα ειναι αυτη στην οποια συμμορφωνεσαι. το θετικοτερο σημειο της ειναι η ρυθμιση της λεπτινης μεσω του carb up. εχει και μερικα αρνητικα αλλα δεν ειναι αυτα που εχουν αναφερθει κατα καιρους στο φορουμ (not even close:green:).

διαβαζεις
Ketosis and The Ketogenic Ratio – Q&A
Ketogenic Diets: High-fat or High-Protein – Q&A
and you are good to go.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Αρκετοι μπαινουνε σε κετωση και με ~50γρ υδατανθρακα , συνηθως πριν την προπονηση. Αλλοι λενε οτι και με 100γρ δεν τους πετουσε απο κετωση.

 θα σου προτινα  να κανεις μια υποθερμιδικη διατροφη τυπου παλέο και να αφησεις την κετο

----------


## mens sana

> ναι αλλα δεν ειναι αυτοσκοπος για να χασεις λιπος να μπεις σε βαθια κετο απο τη στιγμη που θα σαι υποθερμιδικα.οι κετονες πολλες φορες χαρακτηριζονται σαν side effect της low carb διαιτας.
> σημειωση: οποιαδηποτε διαιτα με λιγοτερους απο 100γρ υδατ την ημερα ειναι κετο.
> επιπλεον τα κετοστιξ δεν αποτελουν επαρκη δεικτη καθως μετρανε την παρουσια τους στα ουρα και οχι στο αιμα.
> ακομα και αν πινεις αρκετο νερο την ημερα, εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να αραιωνονται πολυ οποτε στο δειγμα που παιρνεις οι κετονες να εμφανιζονται λιγοτερο απο το επιθυμητο για να μπεις σε κετο phase.
> οποτε τζαμπα ανησυχεις.
> επισης η πρωτεινη δεν χρειαζεται να ναι χαμηλα για να μπεις σε κετο, αυτο εχει επικρατησει απο παλιοτερες μελετες οπου απαιτουσαν deep keto και η πρωτεινη σε πεταγε εξω καθως αυτη η μεθοδολογια χρησιμοποιουνταν για να καταπολεμησει την επιληψια, οχι για να χασει κιλα καποιος ασκουμενος.
> επισης οτι απαιτειται μεγαλος αριθμος λιπαρων που αναφερθηκε δεν...
> 
> ανακεφαλαιωνω.
> ...


Κι εγω αυτο παρατηρησα, οποτε θα το γυρισω παλι σε απλη low carb υποθερμιδικη.

Δλδ πιστευεις οτι με 80-90 γρ μπαινεις σε κετωση? Καπως πολλα μου ακουγονται.

Ναι σιγουρα, τα κετοστιξ μετρανε την ποσοτητα των κετοσωματων στα ουρα και οχι στο αιμα, αλλα αν βρισκεται καποιος σε πραγματικη κετωση δεν θα επρεπε να παραγει τετοια ποσοτητα ωστε να αποβαλλει κι ενα μερος με τα ουρα. Υστερα μην ξεχνας πως τα κετοστιξ τα χρησιμοποιουσαν μεχρι πριν καποια χρονια οι διαβητικοι, οποτε πρεπει να ειναι αξιοπιστα (μπορει απλα εμενα να μου πουλησαν ληγμενα  :01. Mr. Green: )

Τα διαβασα τα αρθρα του Lyle McDonald...but I'm still not good to go. Στα σχολια ζηταει καποιος την γνωμη του για την αναλογια 65% fat/ 30% protein/ 5% carbs και η απαντηση του ειναι: Percentages are a useless way of setting up diets. ???

Επισης μου γραφεις πως 180 γρ πρωτεινη ειναι αρκετα, αλλα τα 185 γρ λιπαρα σου φαινονται παρα πολλα. Δεδομενου οτι χρειαζομαι περιπου 2500 θερμιδες, τι αναλογιες μου προτεινεις? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## average_joe

με 80-90γρ υδατ μπαινεις σε μερικη κετωση δηλ το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο του εγκεφαλου σου θα συνεχιζει να χρησιμοποιει γλυκοζη και οχι κετονες.
τα 100γρ που γραφω δεν ειναι ενα αυθαιρετο νουμερο, ουτε το χρησιμοποιω επειδη ειναι ενας στρογγυλος ωραιος αριθμος.
ο εγκεφαλος χρησιμοποιει 100-120γρ γλυκοζης καθημερινα, οταν δεν του τα παρεχουμε, σιγα σιγα αρχιζει να εξαρταται απο τις κετονες, ωστε μεσα σε μια περιοδο που φθανει τις 3 εβδομαδες να καλυπτει τις αναγκες του κατα 75% απο αυτες. οτι και να κανεις ακομα και μηδενικους υδατ. να χεις στη διατροφη σου, το 25% θα καλυπτεται απο τη γλυκοζη -λεγε με γλυκονεογενεση-.

επισης, τα 100-120γρ που γραφω εχουν εφαρμογη σε ολους τους ανθρωπους ειτε το ταλαιπωρουν το μυαλο τους ειτε οχι  :01. Razz: 

οποτε η απαντηση ειναι οτι με 80-90γρ μπαινεις σε κετωση καθως ενα μικρο ποσοστο του εγκεφαλου σου θα λειτουργει με κετονες. απλα αυτο αποκλειεται να το βλεπεις στα ουρα οποτε αυτο που γραφει ο ArgoSixna για τα 100γρ ειναι (και αυτο) λαθος καθως αυτος που του το ειπε δεν εχει αλλον μετρησιμο τροπο για να δει οτι ειναι σε κετο πλην των κετοστιξ που οπως ειπα αυτο το μικρο ποσοστο κετονων δεν θα ανιχνευτει στα ουρα.


αυτος ειναι ο λογος που εφοσον τρως λιγοτερα απο 100γρ υδατ. την ημερα εξ ορισμου κανεις κετο διαιτα.
οι 8 ημερες που γραφεις μπορει να μην ειναι αρκετες, η περιοδος προσαρμογης διαρκει εως και 3 εβδομαδες, γι αυτο που λες για τους διαβητικους, δεν ειναι οτι το ξεχναω, απλα το αγνοω γιατι δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε να διαβασω πανω σε αυτο.

εχε υποψιν οτι οι 3 τυποι που εχουν ασχοληθει με τις κετο ειναι οι Pasquale, Duchaine (επος  :03. Bowdown:  ), και ο κυρ Lyle. απλα ο τελευταιος το εχει περασει σε αλλο επιπεδο με πανω απο 400σελ γραπτων για την κετο διαιτα γενικα και μερικες ακομα για την ckd.
το depends που γραφει ειναι λογικο μιλαμε για τον Lyle  :01. Mr. Green: .

γιατι χρειαζεσαι 2500? μπορεις να δημιουργησεις μεγαλυτερο ελλειμμα για τις 5 μερες που κρατα η φαση low carb και μετα να ανεβαζεις θερμιδες και υδατ στο 2ημερο του carb up. π.χ. 5 μερες γυρω στις 2000 θερμιδες και το επομενο 40ωρο υπερθερμιδικη αρχικα και μετα θερμιδες συντηρησης και ο μεσος ορος θα βγει γυρω στα 2500.
οποτε ετσι στηνεις τις αναλογιες χωρις να εχεις τα λιπαρα τοσο ψηλα καθως θα χρειαστεις τις εξτρα θερμιδες στο carb up που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο μερος μιας σωστα δομημενης κετο (με αλλα λογια δεν ειναι πολυ εξυπνο να μην κανεις carb up). δεν θυμαμαι τωρα απο ποτε προτεινεται το carb up νομιζω αφου εχουν παρελθει οι 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες για να εχει προσαρμοστει αλλα καλυτερα αυτο να το τσεκαρεις.
επισης κατι τελευταιο θεσε στις low carb μερες σαν absolute minimum τα 50γρ υδατ, ετσι θα αποφυγεις σιγουρα και τα οποια αρνητικα της γλυκονεογενεσης.

----------


## mens sana

> θα σου προτινα  να κανεις μια υποθερμιδικη διατροφη τυπου παλέο και να αφησεις την κετο


Σε τι διαφερει η παλεο με μια low carb? Ενδεικνυται πιο πολυ για καψιμο λιπους?

----------


## mens sana

@ average_Joe: Σ ευχαριστω και παλι για την κατατοπιστικη σου απαντηση. Να υποθεσω πως τα εχεις εφαρμοσει και πανω σου...αγωνιστικος? (Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχες παρει μερος και σε ενα Ατλας). Αν θελεις προτεινε μου και μια αναλογια carbs/Protein/ fat  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## average_joe

τι αγωνιστικος ρε συ?  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

ξαναδιαβασε τα 2 ποστ, οι οδηγιες ειναι μεσα βγαλε ενα πλανο και αν εχω κατι να προτεινω/αλλαξω will do.
διαβασε και αυτο, μαντεψε απο ποιον.
Research Review: An In-Depth Look Into Carbing Up On The Cyclical Ketogenic Diet With Lyle Mcdonald
I'll give you one guess :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ArgoSixna

και 150γρ υδατανθρακα να βαλει , εφοσον ειναι υποθερμιδικα ειτε βρισκετε σε κετωση ειτε οχι λιπος θα χανει  :01. Mr. Green: 

στην παλεο , μετρας μονο μακρο/θερμιδες και τρως σε αναλογιες 40-30-30 ή κατι παρομοιο.

----------


## Marios1991

Γεια σας, σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω την συγκεκριμενη διατροφη, και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι ενταξει να χρησιμοποιω την whey (μετα την προπονησησ με βαρη) μου και τα αμινοξεα (κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης με βαρη - Amino-1 Musclepharm). Το πρωι θα κανω αεροβιο με αδειο στομαχι και το μεσημερι/απογευμα θα ακολουθει η προπονηση με βαρη.

----------


## beefmeup

αν θες μια τιμια απαντηση κ χωρις παρεξηγηση, αν το σκεφτεσαι κ ρωτας αυτο που ρωτας καλυτερα να μην την ξεκινησεις.
κατι πιο συμβατικο, θα σου κανει καλυτερη δουλεια κατα πασα πιθανοτητα.

----------


## Marios1991

> αν θες μια τιμια απαντηση κ χωρις παρεξηγηση, αν το σκεφτεσαι κ ρωτας αυτο που ρωτας καλυτερα να μην την ξεκινησεις.
> κατι πιο συμβατικο, θα σου κανει καλυτερη δουλεια κατα πασα πιθανοτητα.


Γιατι ομως ? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να με βγαλει απο την κετωση ? Θα ηθελα μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη αποψη. 
Διαβασα αρκετα καλα το αρθρο και φαινεται πολυ καλη η διατροφη αυτη, φυσικα εχω δει και καποια βιντεος απο το youtube που εξηγουν για πιο λογο οι γιατροι συνιστουν την συγκεκριμενη διατροφη σε ατομα με διαβητη κυριως. 
Επισης αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα κανω μια υποθερμικη διατροφη και θα ηθελα να δοκιμασω την συκγεκριμενη, μπορει να μου δουλευει καλυτερα.

----------


## thegravijia

ξεθαβω κ ερωτω.
κολαω με το carβ up εφοσον λεμε οτι ο οργανισμος θελει 2-3μερες να μπει σε κετωση αν μια στις 6 μερες κανουμε carβ up αυτο δεν μας παει πισω μεχρι να ξαναμπει ο οργανισμος σε κετωση ? η δν λειτουργει ετσι?

----------


## AlexakisKon

> ξεθαβω κ ερωτω.
> κολαω με το carβ up εφοσον λεμε οτι ο οργανισμος θελει 2-3μερες να μπει σε κετωση αν μια στις 6 μερες κανουμε carβ up αυτο δεν μας παει πισω μεχρι να ξαναμπει ο οργανισμος σε κετωση ? η δν λειτουργει ετσι?


εχω διαβασει οτι για να γινει πληρης προσαρμογη του οργανισμου στην καυση λιπους ως πηγη ενεργειας μπορει να χρειαστει ως και μηνας, οχι για να μπεις στην κετωση αλλα για να ρυθμιστει πληρως ο οργανισμος. Πιστευω οτι η κυκλικη κετωση πιο πολυ κακο παρα καλο μπορει να προκαλεσει καθως καθε εβδομαδα θα πρεπει να περνας το σταδιο προσαρμογης ξανα και ξανα και επισης μετα το carb day θα νιωθεις πολυ ασχημα οργανικα καθος και κρατηση υγρων μεγαλη θα υπαρξει, και ληθαργος και εντερικες διαταραχες. Καλυτερο ειναι πιστευω ενα carb cycling χωρις να μπει ο οργανισμος σε κετωση αν καποιος θελει και μερες με υδατανθρακα στη διατροφη του.

----------


## pankol

> ξεθαβω κ ερωτω.
> κολαω με το carβ up εφοσον λεμε οτι ο οργανισμος θελει 2-3μερες να μπει σε κετωση αν μια στις 6 μερες κανουμε carβ up αυτο δεν μας παει πισω μεχρι να ξαναμπει ο οργανισμος σε κετωση ? η δν λειτουργει ετσι?


γενικά στις κετογονικές προτείνεται μια περίοδος στην αρχή όπου θα έχεις ελάχιστο υδατάνθρακα, κάτω από 30γρ, για κάπου 2 βδομάδες μέχρι να συνηθίσει λίγο ο οργανισμός . μετά ξεκινάς το καρμπ σαικλινγκ.

----------


## TheWorst

Ρε παιδες οποιο το εχει δοκιμασει αυτο δε χανετε πολλους μυς με αυτο ημαρτον 2 εβδομαδες με κατω απο 30 υ/ες

----------


## Ioannis Duff

Το μονο macro που απο οσο ξερω συνδεεται με τον αντι-καταβολισμο ειναι η πρωτεινη. Αν τρως λιγο υδατανθρακα θα εχεις λιγοτερη ενεργεια μεσα στην μερα αλλα ως εκει.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ακριβως οπως το ειπες .." απο οσο ξερω".

----------


## Ioannis Duff

Αρα διατροφη με χαμηλο υδατανθρακα οδηγει στον καταβολισμο περισσοτερης μυικης μαζας? Ακομα και αν η πρωτεινη και οι θερμιδες γενικοτερα ειναι υψηλες?

----------


## beefmeup

> Αρα διατροφη με χαμηλο υδατανθρακα οδηγει στον καταβολισμο περισσοτερης μυικης μαζας? Ακομα και αν η πρωτεινη και οι θερμιδες γενικοτερα ειναι υψηλες?


οχι, το σωμα μπορει να προσαρμοστει, ετσι μας λεει η βιοχημεια.
το βασικο σε μια τετοια διατροφη ειναι αρχικα να μπορει  το σωμα σου να την αντεξει, δλδ να ανταποκρινεται καλα, κ το δευτερο να κανεις carb up ανα μια βδομαδα περιπου.
προφανως κ δεν κανει για ολους, αλλα για οσους κανει μπορει να δουλεψει μια χαρα.

μαλλον ομως, δεν θα δουλεψει καλα σε καποιον που εχει σκοπο να κατεβει σε αγωνες, για διαφορους λογους.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Αρα διατροφη με χαμηλο υδατανθρακα οδηγει στον καταβολισμο περισσοτερης μυικης μαζας? Ακομα και αν η πρωτεινη και οι θερμιδες γενικοτερα ειναι υψηλες?


Η πρωτεινη απο μονη της δεν κανει μαγικα...ενα βασικο προβλημα με αυτη τη διατροφη ειναι η πτωση της τεστοστερονης που επιφερει ο πολυ χαμηλος υδατανθρακας.Αυτο για τους νατουραλε...αμα κουμπωνεσαι δεν εχεις θεμα τετοιο.

----------


## pankol

Χωρίς να ακολουθώ τη διατροφή ακριβώς όπως είναι στο άρθρο, θα γράψω την μικρή εμπειρία μου μετά από 1 χρόνο που κάνω σερί παρόμοια διατροφή.

Χοντρικά καταναλώνω εδώ και ένα χρόνο 3x σωματικό βάρος πρωτεΐνη (~28% των θερμίδων μου), 64% λιπαρά και τα υπόλοιπα υδατάνθρακα (~40γρ) ο οποίος είναι ότι υπάρχει στα λαχανικά και στα ξηροκάρπια.
Αυτό το κάνω για 6 μέρες αυστηρά. Την 7η μέρα ή θα έχω ενα μεγάλο τσιτ που είναι κοντά στις 3000, + ότι άλλο έχω φάει μέσα στη μέρα, ή θα κάνω στοχευμένο καρμπ-απ με υδατανθρακες αντίθετα από τα λιπαρά που ανέφερα πιο πάνω.

Γενικά έχει δουλέψει άψογα, τόσο στις προπονήσεις όπου ανεβάζω συνεχώς κιλά, αλλά τόσο και σωματικά όπου έχω βάλει αρκετή μυική μάζα.
Μετά από περίπου ένα χρόνο είμαι ακριβώς στα ίδια κιλά που ήμουν, αλλά σωματικά καμία σχέση. Ασυζητητί έχω βάλει μυς και έχω χάσει λίπος και πλέον είμαι στα ίδια κιλά με υψηλότερες θερμίδες συντήρησης.

----------


## TheWorst

Υπερθερμιδικα τρως ομως κι εβαλες μαζες

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Pankol η ολη φαση ειναι σε διαιτα.Εκει ειναι το θεμα τι effects υπαρχουν.

----------

